# New Glock Owner - Another Big Ten(Need advice!)



## dK (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey guys.

I picked up a G29 recently, and I think I may have a problem before even firing it. It seems like sometimes when I field strip the slide off the frame the recoil assembly bumps against the frame. When it's removed completely, I noticed the spring doesn't actually sit in the crescent on the barrel where you put it when putting the firearm back together it usually sits a little lower(higher if it's upside down) than the mark. I have some experience with handguns, but this is my first Glock and I'm not sure if this is something I should worry about or not. The gun seems to function correctly in my hand, but I haven't had a chance to put any rounds through it yet.

TL;DR - When you field strip your Glock, does the recoil assembly sit higher than when you put it back together? 

If this doesn't make sense to you guys, I will try like hell to get some pics up. 

Thank you!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

dK said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I picked up a G29 recently, and I think I may have a problem before even firing it. It seems like sometimes when I field strip the slide off the frame the recoil assembly bumps against the frame. When it's removed completely, I noticed the spring doesn't actually sit in the crescent on the barrel where you put it when putting the firearm back together it usually sits a little lower(higher if it's upside down) than the mark. I have some experience with handguns, but this is my first Glock and I'm not sure if this is something I should worry about or not. The gun seems to function correctly in my hand, but I haven't had a chance to put any rounds through it yet.
> 
> ...


When you purchase a new car only to find before getting in and driving home the rear bumper is 1/2 inch lower than the front do you not drive it?

I think you need to take your new Glock to the range and try it out. JMHO

tumbleweed


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The crescent area only holds the recoil spring assembly during disassembly and reassembly; once installed, the rear of the recoil spring assembly is supported by other parts.

And yes, the ejector is supposed to look bent. :mrgreen:


Stop studying that new blaster and go shoot it! :smt023


----------



## dK (Apr 18, 2009)

TOF said:


> When you purchase a new car only to find before getting in and driving home the rear bumper is 1/2 inch lower than the front do you not drive it?
> 
> I think you need to take your new Glock to the range and try it out. JMHO
> 
> tumbleweed


I hear ya! I wouldn't drive the car if I thought something was wrong with the suspension though. lol I know what you're saying though.

DJ Niner: It only holds it during reassembly. During disassembly it sits lower, and gets stuck as I pull the slide off. I usually have to push the spring up a little to get it off.

By the way, I can't get my hands on any 10mm ammo right now! Ah!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Two friends both had to have a Glock 10MM in the last 4 months. We had to buy brass and load some up. Ammo just isn't available out here.

They had zero problems with the recoil spring. Their problem was sharp magazine lips which resulted in many FTE's. The fix was to take a file and stone to the sharp leading edges that were cutting into the brass during extraction. Ejection was beginning immediately after the brass exited the chamber but long before reaching the ejector.

They are very picky regarding bullet selection also. 200 Grain Hornady XTP's worked (3" groups) other weight and styles used produced poor accuracy (4 to 8" groups).

The XTP's are not available at the moment so my friends have 2 anchors untill more become available.

Good luck

tumbleweed


----------



## dK (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey TOF.

I brought the slide and what not to a local Cabella's and had him take a quick look while I searched for ammo. Like you, he said it's nothing to worry about. 

I did manage to grab some Buffalo Bore 180gr Gold Dot JHPs(Only thing in..). Could only grab one box, but it's better than nothing! Hopefully at the end of next week I'll grab/order some FMJ's for the range, and a few different JHP's to find out what groups nicely. I will most definitely check out the XTP's you're talking about as well.

If I have any FTE's I'll also take your advice on smoothing out those sharp edges(I noticed they are pretty damn sharp.. before I even read that.)

Thanks for the great advice! I look forward to seeing how much punch this packs. Expectations are high! I'll keep you guys updated, and I hope to get some pictures up in the next few days. Nothing you guys haven't seen before, but who doesn't like looking anyways..


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

dK said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I picked up a G29 recently, and I think I may have a problem before even firing it. It seems like sometimes when I field strip the slide off the frame the recoil assembly bumps against the frame. When it's removed completely, I noticed the spring doesn't actually sit in the crescent on the barrel where you put it when putting the firearm back together it usually sits a little lower(higher if it's upside down) than the mark. I have some experience with handguns, but this is my first Glock and I'm not sure if this is something I should worry about or not. The gun seems to function correctly in my hand, but I haven't had a chance to put any rounds through it yet.
> 
> ...


my g19 does the same thing, i highly doubt you have anything to worry about. infact i didnt even notice until i looked at mine to see what you were talking about


----------



## dK (Apr 18, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> my g19 does the same thing, i highly doubt you have anything to worry about. infact i didnt even notice until i looked at mine to see what you were talking about


Well, that does make me feel better! haha See, I had the gun, and no ammo.. so all I could do was look at it! That's how I noticed it at first. Definitely thanks for everyone's input. Eased my mind. Now only to shoot it..


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

You are going to enjoy shooting your g29. I have a 20 & a 29. They are easy to manage even though they are 10mm.


----------



## mike310 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is normal. all my glocks do that. Make sure everytime you pull the slide off you put the grod assembly back down into the crescent seat . It must be done as habit. Everytime , or it will jam up upon reassembly. It will be hard top take the slide off unless you seat the grod every time.


----------



## dK (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't had any other issues. I'm also breaking down an ordering ammo offline. And for everyone who says I'm going to love it when I shoot it, I already do! It's just a point of loving it more and more all the time.


----------

